# Skull and Crossbones Motif



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Arrr, judgin' by the way ye all like pirate designs for _International Talk Like a Pirate Day_ on 19th September, I've come up with this larger skull and crossbones motif based on Richard Worley's flag.

The design area is 36 stitches by 36 rows. Knitted using DK yarn on 4mm needles at 22 stitches and 28 rows over 4"/10cms, this will produce a finished image approximately 6.5" (16.5cms) wide by 5" (12.5cms) high, which I think is a useful size. This is only a guide, you could use any weight of yarn/gauge you like to suit your particular application.

Anyone wanting my _Pirate Hat Egg Cosy_ design, this is located at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-28205-1.html

Have fun with yer yaarrrn me hearties, arrr!
Dave


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank you for sharing that. He's awesome!! I could see him flying above the Black Pearl.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Oooooh 

*´¨)¸.·´¸.·*´¨) ¸.·*¨)
Thank you! 
(¸.·´ (¸.·* soooooooooooo much...as I am trying to collect Skull type hat, scarf and fingerless mitts to knit for my grandson...I found a few on Ravelry...but I think I will use yours to interject in the scarf I make for him.


Camilla


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you for sharing that. He's awesome!! I could see him flying above the Black Pearl.


Thanks for the compliment, I'm glad you like him

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> Oooooh
> 
> *´¨)¸.·´¸.·*´¨) ¸.·*¨)
> Thank you!
> ...


He might make a good cushion cover in a chunky yarn.

Have fun!
Dave


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Thanks for the pirate cosy pattern.
It looks just right for my grandson's bear - he had asked me to make a pirate hat for it, and now you've made it easy!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Ooooh another great idea....I think you mean a throw pillow?..hehe love our language barrier...way fun trying to sort it out.



FireballDave said:


> CamillaInTheDesert said:
> 
> 
> > Oooooh
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

nitchik said:


> Thanks for the pirate cosy pattern.
> It looks just right for my grandson's bear - he had asked me to make a pirate hat for it, and now you've made it easy!


Happy to help, do post a pic when it's done!

Dave


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

It'll be awhile, lol.
I have bad carpal tunnel and I'm not supposed to knit, need surgery, but sneaked a little last night. Tut-tut!
But I will remember the pic,eventually!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

nitchik said:


> It'll be awhile, lol.
> I have bad carpal tunnel and I'm not supposed to knit, need surgery, but sneaked a little last night. Tut-tut!
> But I will remember the pic,eventually!


OUCH! How very painful and frustrating. I hope the surgery goes well and you make a full recovery.

Dave


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Thank you.
I have had it in both wrists for 8 months. I had to wait to get Medicare this August to have medical coverage as I had lost my job...so I hope to have surgery soon.
Now it will be one at a time, with healing time for each before I can knit again.
Though there is _slight improvement just with the passing of time, and I snuk in a very teeny bit of knitting last night. Started a little Love Bug that was posted here recently. I _can't _bear not knitting...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

You must have been reading my mind. Didn't even have a chance to comment on the darling egg cozy - as I was thinking to myself - how to make it a little bigger. Have a sock pattern with skull and crossbones but wanted to add wristlettes or end of scarf design and needed a little bigger... Now I don't have to do the work. Thank you kind sir.


----------



## NeomaDennise (Jan 28, 2011)

My dd's boyfriend will love this! No time to make for Christmas, but will give it a try for his birthday. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> You must have been reading my mind. Didn't even have a chance to comment on the darling egg cozy - as I was thinking to myself - how to make it a little bigger. Have a sock pattern with skull and crossbones but wanted to add wristlettes or end of scarf design and needed a little bigger... Now I don't have to do the work. Thank you kind sir.


My pleasure! Richard Worley's flag is just the right proportions to go on all kinds of things, so I got out the graph paper and doodled a bit. I'm looking forward to seeing the pics.

Dave


----------



## Cookie_Sue (May 23, 2011)

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> Oooooh
> 
> *´¨)¸.·´¸.·*´¨) ¸.·*¨)
> Thank you!
> ...


 I have attached a picture of my double knit skull scarf. The pattern doesn't call for turning the skulls half way through but if you don't - they will be upside down. An adventure in knitting to say the least - using a chart top down! PM me for the pattern -it is Art Yarns and I am not sure where I got it.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NeomaDennise said:


> My dd's boyfriend will love this! No time to make for Christmas, but will give it a try for his birthday. Thanks for sharing!


Glad you like it. If you want something quick to make for him in time for _Talk Like A Pirate Day_ on the 19th, my little egg cosy only takes a couple of hours to complete:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-28205-1.html

and now there's a napkin ring to go with it at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-28634-1.html

Have fun!
Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Cookie_Sue said:


> CamillaInTheDesert said:
> 
> 
> > Oooooh
> ...


That's great fun and you've knitted it beautifully so it was worth all the effort!

Dave


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Cookie Sue - Great scarf! Nothing like a little high contrast in double knit to keep your attention! Very nice.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Dave - If you look very carefully, you may have done a 2 for 1. Delete the bones and the chin on the skull. I see an alien.... OR could it be that it is almost 6 AM and I haven't gone to bed yet? Hmmmm, a possibility. Still, looks like an alien to me....


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Dave - If you look very carefully, you may have done a 2 for 1. Delete the bones and the chin on the skull. I see an alien.... OR could it be that it is almost 6 AM and I haven't gone to bed yet? Hmmmm, a possibility. Still, looks like an alien to me....


You're quite right! When I was choosing which flag to work from I noticed some of the motifs don't have a jawbone and they look really 'alien'.

I was down in Portsmouth last week and visited the WWII submarine _HMS Alliance_, now a museum. Many submarine crews made their own 'pirate flags' and some of these are exhibited in the gallery, the likeness to our standard idea of an 'alien head' was quite striking. Perhaps those images, which were intended to be scary, inspired sci-fi cartoonists and film-makers?

Dave


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks for the chart Dave


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

That actually *wouldn't* be such a big leap - given the scare potential of a skull and the aggressive nature of a pirate. That first sci-fi illustrator may have had pirate nightmares and remembered that vision just slightly askew and glowing from waking up in the dark....

I toured a submarine at the Museaum of Science and Industry many years ago in Chicago. With my claustrophobia, I can well imagine the crews doing their own skull and crossbones... The whole ship reminded me of a coffin, it was so tight... Bet death wasn't far from their minds when under the sea for any length of time.....


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> That actually *wouldn't* be such a big leap - given the scare potential of a skull and the aggressive nature of a pirate. That first sci-fi illustrator may have had pirate nightmares and remembered that vision just slightly askew and glowing from waking up in the dark....
> 
> I toured a submarine at the Museaum of Science and Industry many years ago in Chicago. With my claustrophobia, I can well imagine the crews doing their own skull and crossbones... The whole ship reminded me of a coffin, it was so tight... Bet death wasn't far from their minds when under the sea for any length of time.....


They were really cramped, HMS Alliance had a crew of 65 and it's tiny, 10 men actually slept in hammocks with the torpedoes! I couldn't imagine living there for months. Our guide was a submariner currently on one of the nuclear submarines, he said they have to go through quite a few psychological tests before being allowed to join the service. He obviously feels at home on one because he spends his shore-leave at the museum, perhaps he hates open spaces!

Dave


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Love the scarf cookie sue and the kitty is fabulous, love the name.


----------



## Cookie_Sue (May 23, 2011)

pamgillies1 said:


> Love the scarf cookie sue and the kitty is fabulous, love the name.


Thank you! Funny thing - Cookie is the real part of my name - Sue is the made up part!
The scarf was fun to knit but I think it is as if having a baby - I need to forget the pain before making another!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

For anyone interested in all the fun of the 19th September, the official website is:

http://www.talklikeapirate.com/piratehome.html

Dave


----------



## Miss Caty (Jul 8, 2011)

This is great! I am looking at these as I need to design a pirate baby blanket.........still clicking through ideas. Thank you so much!


----------



## gothicmuse (May 12, 2011)

VERY COOL!

I have a friend who is a skelly-skully fan and she will love this!

Thank you so much!

Jo


----------



## anima57 (Jun 22, 2011)

that doubled yarn scarf is amazing! and Thanks Much for the knit version of the skull and crossbones! I do have some in crochet versions but have some wrist and hand joint problems and knitting is easier. might try doubled worsted weight or tripled even for a small bedside rug for Christmas!


----------



## helent (Feb 9, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Arrr, judgin' by the way ye all like pirate designs for _International Talk Like a Pirate Day_ on 19th September, I've come up with this larger skull and crossbones motif based on Richard Worley's flag.
> 
> The design area is 36 stitches by 36 rows. Knitted using DK yarn on 4mm needles at 22 stitches and 28 rows over 4"/10cms, this will produce a finished image approximately 6.5" (16.5cms) wide by 5" (12.5cms) high, which I think is a useful size. This is only a guide, you could use any weight of yarn/gauge you like to suit your particular application.
> 
> ...


this is great, Dave - my daughter & granddaughter's fav holiday is Halloween - now they've presented me with a great granddaughter and so far i've sewn a skull and crossbones dress and bib for her - she just turned 9 months - i'm about to start her Christmas stocking but i'll definitely work in this cool knitted skull from you - maybe it can adorn the front of a sweater or sweatshirt for her -
thank you so much! you're a very clever fella - aaaaarrgh!
helen


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting (Mar 3, 2011)

Fireball Dave, you've done it again. I loved the egg cosy, but this is over the top!! Should be able to finish it just in time (for the 19th!). You are just too kind in sharing your special talents. Thank you!!!!


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

I agree, what a wonderful man!!!


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

Thank you so much for this Fireball Dave! My brother just asked me to knit a couple of sweaters for his greyhound, Marley and I threatened to knit one in bright pink with a black skull and crossbones...and now I can do it!!


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

Cookie_Sue said:


> CamillaInTheDesert said:
> 
> 
> > Oooooh
> ...


This is a wonderful scarf, thanks for posting. I have sent a pm request for the pattern - hope that's OK


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

Arrr, that be a fine chart me hearty. Thank ye fine sir, it be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

Cookie Sue:
Argggghhhh....that kitty looks mighty familiar-very much like mine, except with slightly shorter hair and a smidgen less gray on the back;-).

I have attached a picture of my double knit skull scarf. The pattern doesn't call for turning the skulls half way through but if you don't - they will be upside down. An adventure in knitting to say the least - using a chart top down! PM me for the pattern -it is Art Yarns and I am not sure where I got it.[/quote]


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

Oh Dave, many thanks. I know that isn't pirate talk, so please forgive me. That's a really nice skull and crossbones. I can see lots of places for this guy. Fantastic! Between this guy and the egg cozies, you've given us pirate designs for almost everything. Your egg cozy pirates would be great for coasters or coffee cozies if that's your thing as it is mine. Thanks again!

Cookie, what an adorable, pirate-coordinated kitty.


----------



## Beppy (Feb 11, 2011)

Thank you so much for both patterns! I can't wait to get started on them. First I have to finish the breast cancer scarf I am doing.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> CamillaInTheDesert said:
> 
> 
> > Oooooh
> ...


Great design Dave. Think I'll do a cushion for my grandson's bedroom. Are you going to Ally Pally in October, Knitting and Stitch Show? PurpleV


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Very nice Cookie Sue

quote=Cookie_Sue]


CamillaInTheDesert said:


> Oooooh
> 
> *´¨)¸.·´¸.·*´¨) ¸.·*¨)
> Thank you!
> ...


 I have attached a picture of my double knit skull scarf. The pattern doesn't call for turning the skulls half way through but if you don't - they will be upside down. An adventure in knitting to say the least - using a chart top down! PM me for the pattern -it is Art Yarns and I am not sure where I got it.[/quote]


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Thank you so much Ciyona...
I sent you a PM..

Hugs,

Camilla



Ciyona said:


> Very nice Cookie Sue
> 
> quote=Cookie_Sue]
> 
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

That is just fantastic Dave, you just whip out these things with such ease, but then that is the way you artist do, just make it look easy. Thanks again for another one.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks Helent, I had a feeling some of you might like to do that with the design, you might like to add a row of the small motifs from the egg cosy above the waistband and cuffs.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > CamillaInTheDesert said:
> ...


I haven't seen anything about that event, I might if it doesn't clash with other events.

With cushion covers, I've found knitting two strands of DK on 5mm needles produces a nice dense textile and the cushion doesn't show through, but that's just a suggestion. I'm sure your grandson will love it!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

martin keith said:


> That is just fantastic Dave, you just whip out these things with such ease, but then that is the way you artist do, just make it look easy. Thanks again for another one.


Thanks for the compliments, it really isn't very difficult to create designs. Sometimes I draw freehand directly onto knitter's graph paper; other times I lay a grid printed on acetate over the original image to use as a guide; if I'm working from one of my own photographs, I scan it into my computer, apply a grid to the digital image, then transpose it onto a knitting chart, 'smoothing' and adjusting as I go.

You can get knitter's graph paper from good needlecraft shops and stationers, or you can download and print it out from a number of websites:

http://www.sweaterscapes.com/lcharts3.htm

and:

http://www.knitonthenet.com/designchart/

are just two of many.

If you have a digital image on your computer, you can send it through _KnitPro 2.0_ here:

http://www.microrevolt.org/knitPro/

This will generate a chart as a PDF. It won't be good enough to work from directly, but it will be a very good guide from which to construct your own chart on either graph paper or using charting software.

Yes, I was lucky enough to go to art school and receive classical art training, but anyone can design their own charts from an image with practice and a little patient application, I'm nothing special.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

MaryE. said:


> Oh Dave, many thanks. I know that isn't pirate talk, so please forgive me. That's a really nice skull and crossbones. I can see lots of places for this guy. Fantastic! Between this guy and the egg cozies, you've given us pirate designs for almost everything. Your egg cozy pirates would be great for coasters or coffee cozies if that's your thing as it is mine. Thanks again!


Happy it's given you lots of ideas, I can see the small motif working well for coasters using the double knitting technique; red and navy blue for French wine?

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

MaryE. said:


> Oh Dave, many thanks. I know that isn't pirate talk, so please forgive me. That's a really nice skull and crossbones. I can see lots of places for this guy. Fantastic! Between this guy and the egg cozies, you've given us pirate designs for almost everything. Your egg cozy pirates would be great for coasters or coffee cozies if that's your thing as it is mine. Thanks again!


Happy it's given you lots of ideas, I can see the small motif working well for coasters using the double knitting technique; red and navy blue for French wine?

Dave


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> ...Yes, I was lucky enough to go to art school and receive classical art training, but anyone can design their own charts from an image with practice and a little patient application, I'm nothing special.
> 
> Dave


All that talent, and modest, too. Definitely a LOT of talent, sir!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


Hi Dave, Thanks for the suggestion about the two strands of DK. Details for the Knitting and Stitching Show can be found at
http://www.twistedthread.com
My cousin, Pengwin, and I are going on Friday 7th October. A local coach company goes from Camberley station, so I don't have to drive and we can sit, knit and natter all the way there and back. 
Cheers, PurpleV


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks for the link PurpleV, I'll see if I can get up there. I'm hoping to go to the craft show over your way at Sandown Park next week, do you ever get to that one? It's not vast, but a nice day out nonetheless.

Dave


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Thanks for the link PurpleV, I'll see if I can get up there. I'm hoping to go to the craft show over your way at Sandown Park next week, do you ever get to that one? It's not vast, but a nice day out nonetheless.
> 
> Dave


Yes I have been there as it's just up the road. Not sure if I'm going next week, may be on school run duty for grand children.
Cheers PurpleV


----------



## gdib (Jun 19, 2011)

I just love your scarf and would appreciate if you would send me the pattern. Hoping to hear from you? 
[email protected]


----------



## ladybuys (Jan 14, 2011)

Cookie_Sue said:


> CamillaInTheDesert said:
> 
> 
> > Oooooh
> ...


Nice Work!! The skull and crossbone is so popular with the boys. I think I will use Dave's Skull in my next boys's hat. Love your design...........ladybuys


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

ladybuys said:


> Cookie_Sue said:
> 
> 
> > CamillaInTheDesert said:
> ...


I agree! She did a brill job with it!

Dave


----------



## KnittingNerd (Mar 28, 2012)

Oh wow! My 14 year old daughter is a skull n bones fanatic. Shes already ordered up socks and a skull n bones blanket (I'm still a beginner so shes gonna have to wait) but will save because I have a feeling this will be used ALOT! lol Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

AtomicCupcake said:


> Oh wow! My 14 year old daughter is a skull n bones fanatic. Shes already ordered up socks and a skull n bones blanket (I'm still a beginner so shes gonna have to wait) but will save because I have a feeling this will be used ALOT! lol Thanks so much for sharing!


Thanks, I'm glad you like the motif. I used it with a chunky yarn to make a cushion cover, if you're a beginner, that might be a less daunting project than an entire blanket.

Have fun!
Dave


----------

